# Nala's baby boy Bolero is here. More photos added



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Enchanted Hill Peaches "Nala" was bred by Incognito Farm Pedro and day 145 is Nov 4th. She is looking right on track!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Nala due Nov 4th*

She looks pretty wide! What a cute girl!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Nala due Nov 4th*

Yes I hope she has a few in there!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Nala due Nov 4th*

Cute girl  Hope she has :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Nala due Nov 4th*

Very pretty....can't wait to see her kids...... :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Nala due Nov 4th*

She looks like she should has a few. I hope there are!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Nala due Nov 4th*

Today was day 148 she is advancing slowly. Maybe tomorrow but not tonight.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Nala due Nov 4th*

Doelings! Doelings!  I hope she has some in there for you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Nala due Nov 4th*

I hope theres at least one little doe in there for you! And she arrives SOON!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Nala due Nov 4th*

Thanks for the doe thoughts!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Nala due Nov 4th*

Baby is here. 1 buckling. I think that may be it.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Nala due Nov 4th*

Here he is.....


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Nala due Nov 4th*

He is cute, cute, cute. Congratulations.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Nala due Nov 4th*

Thanks!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Nala due Nov 4th*

*Here is a link to more photos on my farm FB page.* 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 265&type=1


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Nala due Nov 4th*

So very cute, Logan! Congrats!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Nala due Nov 4th*

 Ok, I'm in love!!! I'll take them both!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Nala due Nov 4th*

Well Randi I will see how moms udder looks since this is her first freshening with me. He may be buck worthy. :wink: 
Parents both have nice conformation.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Nala due Nov 4th*

Whoo Hoo. 1 or 2 from you. (I want Nala too. She's so cute!) 2 from Stacey and 1 from Ashley!! Now I will have some great stock!! :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Nala due Nov 4th*

ah thanks! :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Nala due Nov 4th*

Congrats Logan...even though Nala gave you a baby boy he sure is a cutie!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Nala due Nov 4th*

 congratulations!! he's so sweet!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Nala due Nov 4th*

Congrats! Very cute little boy... hope he's buck worthy! It's so nice to see babies again!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Nala due Nov 4th*

Thanks I am happy with this little guy. He is so active already!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Nala due Nov 4th*

Adorable


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Nala due Nov 4th*

Oh my..... too cute.....a big congrats....... :thumb:  :hi5:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Nala due Nov 4th*

Very cute. Congratulations.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Nala due Nov 4th*

Aww, he's so cute!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Nala due Nov 4th*

Thanks! I got some more cute photos of him today. After I get them loaded I will update.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Nala due Nov 4th*

Added photos of this little fella. He is now named Bolero.  Randi came up with that cute name. 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 265&type=1


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.....too cute.............  :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:clap: Mommy shots :leap: we want Mommy shots :leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Tomorrow plan to trim mommy up a bit so we can see her udder under all that hair. I don't want to separate them for her to fill just yet.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute boy! Congrats!


----------

